# Universal binding toe strap:



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

typh05 said:


> A lot of companies make universal bindings but I'm curious what peoples opinions are on whether you personally like to put the toe strap over the tip of the boot or just strap in like regular? Does it add much more control/responsiveness?


I like the cap. It holds my heel in so the ankle strap doesn't have to be cranked. Much more comfy I think...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I've rode without a toe strap because it broke and I didn't notice a ton of difference. More mentally for me really. But I personally like the cap, I think it looks better.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I haven't ridden a toe strap over my boot since 2006. Mainly for the fact that most bindings I've had were strickly toe caps, but also because when I put the strap over the top of my boot it creates pressure points on the outside of my boots that hurt my toes. I've ridden and even hit jumps without a toe strap before because of them breaking while riding but I can't honestly say I didn't notice a difference.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

typh05 said:


> A lot of companies make universal bindings but I'm curious what peoples opinions are on whether you personally like to put the toe strap over the tip of the boot or just strap in like regular? Does it add much more control/responsiveness?


Depends. The flux cap strap was by far the most responsive I've come across with Rides web cap being a close second. Burton and Technine's full caps weren't as responsive and flexed alot. I've been lucky to find boots that work well with Union's split strap which is what I currently ride. It really comes down to personal preference and depends a lot on how a strap fits a boot.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Depends. The flux cap strap was by far the most responsive I've come across with Rides web cap being a close second. Burton and Technine's full caps weren't as responsive and flexed alot. I've been lucky to find boots that work well with Union's split strap which is what I currently ride. It really comes down to personal preference and depends a lot on how a strap fits a boot.


Did the gel mesh come apart on your ride bindings? My ride rodeo toe strap did. But that mesh was more for looks anyway.


----------



## typh05 (Aug 21, 2013)

So, over the top, toe cap, or no front strap at all, not much difference just personal style. Maybe less pinching with cap method. Cool thanks, i did find after my post that this had been covered back in 08', there were some good points on that thread as well. (Bindings: Toe cap strap or normal over the top strap? Guest: Tolem)


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

typh05 said:


> So, over the top, toe cap, or no front strap at all, not much difference just personal style. Maybe less pinching with cap method. Cool thanks, i did find after my post that this had been covered back in 08', there were some good points on that thread as well. (Bindings: Toe cap strap or normal over the top strap? Guest: Tolem)


if you ride with out a toe strap, you'd be lying if you said there was no difference. it's definitely possible and doesnt make TOO much of a difference but it is definitely less responsive.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Mystery2many said:


> Did the gel mesh come apart on your ride bindings? My ride rodeo toe strap did. But that mesh was more for looks anyway.


They're my brothers bindings. He's had them for 2 seasons but doesn't ride more than 10-15 times a year so they're still intact. I've seen others have the web completely blown out and split apart though. I don't know what it would take to get them to that point. But response-wise they're a pretty sick strap.


----------

